
Craig Wright granted US copyright registrations for Bitcoin white paper and code - lettergram
https://cocatalog.loc.gov/cgi-bin/Pwebrecon.cgi?v1=15&ti=1,15&Search_Arg=bitcoin&Search_Code=FT%2A&CNT=25&PID=nzoD_881lnuCunVeTvIfD742gwJ8&SEQ=20190521081301&SID=1
======
okket
See [https://decryptmedia.com/7124/craig-wright-claims-patent-
for...](https://decryptmedia.com/7124/craig-wright-claims-patent-for-bitcoin-
white-paper)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970755)

------
adolph
So he doesn’t think bitcoin hasn’t been Kleenexed yet?

